# alright Ive had it...



## IanT (Feb 18, 2010)

Im not buying any more of these crappy razors ever again... I went through FOUR! shaving my face tonight... yeah Ive got that Italian nanotech hair that will dull even the sharpest of utensils...but this is just nuts... i mean seriously... yeah I know how to clean a razor but no matter what brand I go for they get clogged, no matter what cleaning techniques I use... I even have a waterpik I would like powerwash the friggin razors with while I was shaving to help from not getting clogged...

so Im going to buy a straight razor, the old-school style ... any reccommendations.. I dont want to spend 300 bucks on a razor... but I need one that will last, preferably one with changable blades...but im set on a straight razor.


----------



## kittywings (Feb 18, 2010)

What about laser hair removal... as a (partly) Italian girl who had to shave her legs twice a day to not be stubbly, it has been a Godsend!!


----------



## IanT (Feb 18, 2010)

omg I could never do that though lol.. what if I want to become a wizard when Im in my gray days...wizards need long beards! lol..


on the real though that stuff is painful! id much rather do my old butane lighter trick lol smells of death but works like magic


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 18, 2010)

DH has a huge beard and shaves his head; all with those cheapo supermarket disposable ones...


----------



## Healinya (Feb 18, 2010)

Get a super cool, battery powered Gillette Fusion!! I love them - my husband has no clue that I use his razor all time and he never complains about it going dull quickly. I won't get 'girly' on you, but it definately does a very clean job with little frustration.


----------



## donniej (Feb 18, 2010)

I also have super thick hair.  I use the Gillete razor with 5 blades, it works great.  

BTW, I've found that biodiesel glycerin soap is both great on skin and the least razor clogging.  I know melt and pour has a high glycerin content too but the fatty acid profile is probably very different.  You should try some (assuming you haven't already), if for no other reason than to say you have


----------



## IanT (Feb 18, 2010)

lol hmmm I will try this indeed...

gillette fusion huh???!

5 blades!?!?! lol

they just get clogged way too easily!

maybe I will give it a try though 

I have wasted so much money on razors it makes me sick... lol


aaaaaaaaaah off to the store


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2010)

Go with the power version of the fussion, the vibrations make a huge difference. It may seem weird but I can’t live without it now.


----------



## IanT (Feb 18, 2010)

lol I might have to try that then


----------



## TessC (Feb 18, 2010)

Epilady!


----------



## IanT (Feb 18, 2010)

TessV said:
			
		

> Epilady!



lol I dont know what it is... but I have used my girls legs razors on my face before (out of the package not out of the shower)

and they do tend to work... lol


----------



## Chay (Feb 18, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> what if I want to become a wizard when Im in my gray days...wizards need long beards! lol..


Ian, you would rock with your wizards beard and your surf board. LOL


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> omg I could never do that though lol.. what if I want to become a wizard when Im in my gray days...wizards need long beards! lol..



OMG! Make that your new siggy!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2010)

My hubby uses a lady razor, Gillette "Venus". He swears by it & shaves his skull with it as well. He says it makes the curves over his skull w/o cutting him and that men's razors are stiffer with less movement. Lady razors tend to have a larger surface too.


----------



## IanT (Feb 18, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> My hubby uses a lady razor, Gillette "Venus". He swears by it & shaves his skull with it as well. He says it makes the curves over his skull w/o cutting him and that men's razors are stiffer with less movement. Lady razors tend to have a larger surface too.




lol well that is awesome lol makes me feel like Im not the only dude who can use a ladies razor lol I dont care if its pink, just that it gets the job done and I dont look like i have ebola afterwards lol...

I agree, mens razors have no give... with a womans razor I think theyre like softer and actually conform to the face.. i wonder when dude razor companies will catch on lol


----------



## Twilitr (Feb 18, 2010)

i feel kinda backwards posting this but oh well... I WAS  a tride and true Venus3 Girl...but one day i ran out of the refills and grabbed DH's Mach 3 and never looked back. the only reason i can tell mine from his is that i have the Turbo and he dont. being half Asian and having the coarse/thick hair (gee thanks mom) aint the easiest  in the world.. God forbid winter time and shaving.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2010)

an EPILATOR ON YOUR FACE, Tess! I can't imagine.. I still have nightmares from when I tried to use one on my legs.. but you know, it would probably work best 

I use the Venus Embrace, I couldn't go without it now... I tried to go back to the regular Venus refills but switched back to the Embrace right away. It's sooo much smoother


----------



## TessC (Feb 19, 2010)

I still have a tiny scar in my right armpit from the Epilady, oy.  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## IanT (Feb 20, 2010)

TessV said:
			
		

> I still have a tiny scar in my right armpit from the Epilady, oy.  :shock:  :shock:



yeah I will never use electric razors ever ever ever... theres just something about them..maybe that they dont cut my hair, just merely rip it out 400 strands at a time.. Id rather burn it off with a butane lighter lol


----------

